# 92 sentra no heat, HELP!



## denismitchell (Nov 3, 2003)

I bought a 92 sentra and on the first day snow hit i discovered it had no heat, followed some advice on this forum first changing thermostat then the water pump (piece of cake) still no heat, top rad hose warm, lower one cold, help


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

Is your car overheating? Is it getting up to operating temp? SR20DE? GA16DE? Need a little more info.


----------



## denismitchell (Nov 3, 2003)

no it is not overheating, i changed the thermostat because I didn't know if it had one plus inexpensive, didn't think it would solve problem, changed the wp because i did think it would solve problem. investigating heater core but need diagram to remove??? thanks in advance


----------



## denismitchell (Nov 3, 2003)

btw unfortanely it is a GA16DE?, i'm also looking for a diagram to remove the heater core, i'm told the dash has to come out??? anyone knows, i know of all the serious nissan fanatacs, some knows? thanks in a hurry for heat!


----------



## 92SentraWA (Nov 6, 2003)

im sure you checked this but make sure you are full on coolant, if ur coolant is low ur heater can not work


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

Send me your mailing info and I'll priority mail you a copy of the service manual on CD, won't cost you a penny. I pm'd you about this.


----------



## denismitchell (Nov 3, 2003)

awesome, how do i get my address to you? since i am new on this form, don't know if it is allowable for me to post it or my email address? please let me know asap and toolapcfan, you are a lifesaver? thanks in advance!


----------



## Gump (Jan 30, 2003)

lol, all heaters suck ass in these cars! There isnt one thing i havent gone through and check/ replaced and nothing helps! There just one for the rare things in these cars that are :lame:


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

just a thought umm....is your linkage still in tact from the heater knob on the dash to the actual heater uhh..stuff? gota love my technical language


----------

